# 5/29 Berry too dang cold...



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hit Strawberry for Memorial day, if nothing else to just get out of the house.

The water is super cold up there right now, too cold in fact: 50 degrees at the surface. While we trolled around we saw hardly any fish on the fishfinder, never seen so few during a trip. We were over deeper water, so my best guess is fish are moved into shallow bays to warm up.

By the end, we caught two nice Kokes, 1 big 16" chunky rainbow (best eating rainbow I've had in ages) and two slot cutts, the bigger was +3lbs and 19", sorry to see him go back over the side.

I doubt we'll go back up until the water comes up at least another 10 degrees. We caught the kokes at 7 and 10ft depths... they are near the surface trying to warm up apparently.

Loading up to leave, several other boats were there too. Besides our 3 fish, one boat had 1 rainbow, one boat had 2 kokes, the others got skunked.

Side note, we built a new test crawfish trap, it turned out to have worked pretty good, plenty good enough to make another 4 out of the remaining materials. I expect the waterbug population to jump once that frigid water warms up.

-DallanC


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Care to share the details of your new trap?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Years ago back when the state of Utah had a fishing opener on the first Saturday in June we used to have our limits fairly quick by fishing the channel of the river on the edge of the moss beds. 

I even remember times when we wondered if we would even be able to fish it due to ice still being on it. But come opening weekend it would be clear but you could still almost walk across it due to all the boats out there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

mlob1one said:


> Care to share the details of your new trap?


I built it roughly off this kids design. It worked well and the costs are low figuring you can build a bunch of traps off a roll of material.

The kid is a little nervous in his making of this video, but the trap actually is well thought out and I applaud him for making the vid and putting it out there for the world to see.

I bought two 100 packs of tiny zip ties to put mine together, he used cordage. I think the zipties hold some of the joints too tightly and cause some pinching issues that a cord wouldnt. Next trap might be a mixture of the two... I'll probably make up the next one tonight. I like the plastic mesh, you can cut it easily with heavy scissors... and best off all it doesnt snag on the boat seat cushions.






-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I was up there on Sunday and between the 3 of us we caught 15 fish. Most were cutts but also had some very nice, healthy rainbows. Smallest fish of the day measured 16" while the longest was right near 21".

We turned them all back, usually do. 

All were caught in about 15-20' of water with normal bait while still fishing from a boat on the Soldier Creek side.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> All were caught in about 15-20' of water with normal bait while still fishing from a boat on the Soldier Creek side.


Yea thats what I thought, I considered running further north to shallower / warmer water but then the wind came up and we decided to just bail.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> Years ago back when the state of Utah had a fishing opener on the first Saturday in June we used to have our limits fairly quick by fishing the channel of the river on the edge of the moss beds.
> 
> I even remember times when we wondered if we would even be able to fish it due to ice still being on it. But come opening weekend it would be clear but you could still almost walk across it due to all the boats out there.


Oh, yes, the "good ol' days". Back in the late 70's before they blew the Dam I would spend the summer out there. (My Dad worked for Strawberry Water Users) I cant count the amount of Pot Guts I disposed of with my wrist rocket.:mrgreen: It was very common to catch 6+ pound Cuts on minnows, and Strawberry Wobblers. Opener was very crowded!!

Thanks for the great flash back!!


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the tip on the traps. I made two and tying with para is way easier.

Heading to Strawberry with my lady Friday to give them a solid soak. Any general rec's on where to toss them from the shore would be greatly appreciated. 









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Let me know how you did it may be time to take my nets and make our annual run.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> Let me know how you did it may be time to take my nets and make our annual run.


Soaked a couple homemade pots overnight and did well. ~15# of mudbugs. We got our boil on and it was exceptional. 























Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

@LostLouisianian, what all do you throw in your pot for a boil?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

mlob1one said:


> @LostLouisianian, what all do you throw in your pot for a boil?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


Zatarains boil and Tony's seasoning. You can get them both at Walmart


----------

